# Highlifter outlaw 2's



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know when we can expect them to be available again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txboatpilot (Feb 18, 2013)

Called highlifter yesterday and they said 3weeks..


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

if u were in louisiana they have acouple of places that have just got shipments in this week


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

These places ship? If so could I call and order them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

OnetheJ PM sent


----------

